# Going RVing



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Question.. 
Thinking about going RVing. I know it's a mattter of opinion but pros and cons of Motor Home against 5th wheel. (I would have to buy a truck, I would have to buy a jeep for towing). I'm in my mid 60's if that mattters. Input appreciated..


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

I prefer the 5th wheel route They tend to have more space and tow well. I wouldn't want a tow behind vehicle either....not to mention, more bang for the buck versus having 2 motors to keep up.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I have had everything from pop up tents, pull trailers, fifth wheels to top of the line motor coaches. By far, the most enjoyable are the diesel motor homes. Usually, they have better quality construction and accessories and a better resale value. If you are close to Houston (or not) go by PPL on 59 at Beltway 8 and take a look at what they have. They have everything from cheap trailers to top of the line coaches. They're a consignment business and they don't mind you looking. No high pressure sales reps either. Motor homes are easier to maneuver and set up is a breeze compared to trailers. IMO, a tow vehicle is an absolute necessity. My Jeep goes where I go and sometimes that includes places where you cannot take your truck. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Rent different ones for a while till you find what you want. There is a reason every storage facility and RV park are full solid with RVs. People buy em go a few times then they end up parked. Rent.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Floatin Doc said:


> I have had everything from pop up tents, pull trailers, fifth wheels to top of the line motor coaches. By far, the most enjoyable are the diesel motor homes. Usually, they have better quality construction and accessories and a better resale value. If you are close to Houston (or not) go by PPL on 59 at Beltway 8 and take a look at what they have. They have everything from cheap trailers to top of the line coaches. They're a consignment business and they don't mind you looking. No high pressure sales reps either. Motor homes are easier to maneuver and set up is a breeze compared to trailers. IMO, a tow vehicle is an absolute necessity. My Jeep goes where I go and sometimes that includes places where you cannot take your truck. Just my 2 cents worth.


PPL for sure! Where we got our 5th Wheel. We looked at the Diesel Motohomes because one of my fishing and hunting buds had bought a Tiffin, but back then being so close to retirement, the math told me no. But I was ready to sell everything to get one. Hookem Gal hit veto button LOL.


----------



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

They say it takes 3 to get the right one. I am on my third and love it. Started with travel trailer then bumper toy hauler and finally Fifth wheel toy hauler


----------

